# Tribute to the Best...Hannah



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm new to the Forum and hadn't seen this thread...We found the GR Forum as almost 3 weeks ago we got a baby Golden, Emma. Hannah was our 2 year old Golden. We were so blessed by her presence. She was an easy going girl. No biting, potty trained in 2 days, etc. So happy to meet people. Loooooved children. We work in the public so come in contact with hundreds of people at least twice a month. She would see a stroller coming and sit at attention. That tail a going...never jumped on the stroller just "bumped" the little person or a gentle kiss. One of her best friends is Mac, an 86 year old. Mac and she visited each other at least once a day. He always gave her a ginger snap. She gave him LOVE. On memorial Day weekend we had to go to NY and she was not allowed at the venue. We left her with a woman who watched her a several times last year. The woman had a mini farm and a pool. Hannah loved going there. We often felt guilty that we had to leave her so this was our ideal place for her. Our part in this tragedy (and oh, the guilt) is that we knew she did not leash. But she kept a good eye on her, we thought. So on May 31 we get a call in NY that "our dog is missing". I knew from that statement that something was "off". Our sitter had never called Hannah "dog". Trying to condense this awful story...She said she had looked in the ditch, no Hannah. So for 4 days we searched woods, housing developments, drove around posting hundreds of fliers, etc. My voice was hoarse from yelling for my child. On the 4th day a man calls and says "my daughter say a dog hit and it flew into the ditch on Rt 322 on Sunday (31st). So my husband climbs into this deep ditch, which is 1 mile from the sitters property. When he gets to the ditch in front of her driveway he finds our girl. My husband was sobbing, screaming, weeping. I just kept hitting my head, why oh why did we take her there. Deep depression. Inconsolable. On top of this the sitter takes no responsibility and our relationship is over. Never said she was sorry. So, after a little more than a month we got Emma. Please don't think we could replace Hannah. I'm crying as I write this. By the way we had Hannah cremated as we split the year between PA and TX. Want her with us all the time. Emma is completely different than Hannah. I have needed the Forums help so many times. I thank all of you for the support. Sorry for the long post. Hannah was my best friend and I needed her so much. I never could really have a bad day with her around!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so so very sorry that this happend to your sweet girl. My heart breaks for you. You are right, there is no replacing our beloved pets, but it does help to have another sweet golden around. I would lovve to see pictures of your sweet Hannah and your new little golden Emma.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Losing one that way is horrible. Try not to feel guilty, Hannah was destined for a better place. I lost two dogs in a row to being hit by cars, it is not the way to go. 

Emma will help fill the void. No she can't replace, but she will show you her love and Hannah will be glad you have Emma to share your love with. 

Ann


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

You know sometimes we still can't believe she is gone. We have a lot of anger towards that woman. She left Hannah at the pool in back and mowed the lawn... If anything like this had happened while I had someones baby I would fall on the ground and beg forgiveness!! Not her. I guess I would tell everyone even though you want your baby to have fun while you are away, please remember we are their caretakers!! We have to remember safety. Not just wanting them to have fun while we are away...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Hannah, but please don't beat yourself up on it. Accidents do happen, unfortunately, but you could be beating yourself forever with the "what if's". You thought you were doing what was best for Hannah's happiness. 

Emma, may not replace Hannah, but she too will one day fill your heart too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the tragic loss of Hannah. We all have lots of our golden babies at the bridge with her and I'm sure they have made Hannah welcome there. 

On the other hand, I'm happy that you have Emma to keep you busy and help you remember your beautiful girl Hannah.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you and your family. Please don't beat yourself up. Hannah was destined for a better place. She knew how much she was loved. Hannah, I bet sent Emma to you to help ease your pain. My prayers are with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Hannah, Emma will never replace Hannah but she will in her own way help you with your loss and find her own place in your hearts

Run free and sleep softly Hannah


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

animallover said:


> You know sometimes we still can't believe she is gone. We have a lot of anger towards that woman. She left Hannah at the pool in back and mowed the lawn... If anything like this had happened while I had someones baby I would fall on the ground and beg forgiveness!! Not her. I guess I would tell everyone even though you want your baby to have fun while you are away, please remember we are their caretakers!! We have to remember safety. Not just wanting them to have fun while we are away...


I am so sorry about Hannah; I can tell she was so greatly loved and your new pup Emma is a testament to how big your heart is, and how much love you and your husband have, to open yourselves up to another golden, so soon after losing Hannah. I know another golden can't replace the one who is gone, but it can help ease the pain. 

You're a very good owner--do not feel guilty--why fate decided to call Hannah's spirit up to the Rainbow Bridge is one of those questions that will never be answered. If a lesson is to be learned it is that we discover in bad times who are friends are, and the power to forgive, and beg for forgiveness, and if your friend felt no responsibility, then IMHO, you are left with the power to decide if those types of people are friends or not. We can also learn from our dogs--they so much live in the moment--and enjoy each day, playing, exploring, chomping on food, giving kisses--we can learn from them to enjoy our times together. I wish you a long happy journey with Emma.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful young girl. And I think that sitter is shirking her responsibility by not takin blame.

You are right, no dog can ever replace another The lost dog will always, forever and ever, live in your heart. B ut your heart just gets bigger and makes room for the new dog. And after more than 50 years of owning and losing dogs, many of them, I know what I am talking about.

But I have to warn you to beware of feeling guilt. Back in 2003 I got a ProHeart6 injection for just turned 4 year old golden boy, Hunter. I had always had my dogs on heartworm pills since I learned of heartworms, back in early 70's, first the daily, thne the monthly. But I thought the 6 month injection to prevent heart worms was great. WRONG. Six weeks later my Hunter was dead of autoimmune hemolytic anemia and "drug induced necrosis" of the liver.

I so blamed myself for hsi deaht (he was my heart dog) that I had trouble eating and sleeping and I lost 40 pounds. I know now that it was not my fualt. I trusted my vet's words---and he had trusted the words of the salesman who offered all the "proof" of how safe ProHeart6 was.

\Right, so safe that 10 months after my Hunter's death the FDa had Fort Dodge pull it becuase of the extremely high number of reaction and deaths. But the point is, do not feel guilty when you thik you hve done the best thing. Just love you new puppy with all your heart, don't expect it to take your lost love's place and she will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh dear...what a sad story. We try to do the right thing and it doesn't always turn out that way. So sorry for your loss.

It never crossed my mind that you were thinking Hanna could be replaced by Emma. Because, as you know although there are similar breed traits each golden has it's own individual personality. But I think as another dog is the best thing to help your heart heal after a loss. And a young puppy will keep you busy and distracted from your grief.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your unspeakable loss - My heart goes out to you. As with everything in life, hindsight is 20/20. Hannah, I am sure, knows she was loved tremendously. I would never think getting another dog would be an act of replacement. My beloved cat, Reggie, passed away when he was 14 years old. I swore that I'd never get a cat again - the thought was unbearable to me. Three weeks later, I brought home my boys, Cooper and Finley. I think it's a testament to how much our former pets were loved and how much we treasured all of the love and joy they bring to our lives. Though you'll always love, miss, and think of Hannah - Emma is there to make you smile.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hannah, what a beautiful name, may you RIP sweetheart!

I wish you many years of joy, laughter and everything Golden with Emma.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> So very sorry for your unspeakable loss - My heart goes out to you. As with everything in life, hindsight is 20/20. Hannah, I am sure, knows she was loved tremendously. I would never think getting another dog would be an act of replacement. My beloved cat, Reggie, passed away when he was 14 years old. I swore that I'd never get a cat again - the thought was unbearable to me. Three weeks later, I brought home my boys, Cooper and Finley. I think it's a testament to how much our former pets were loved and how much we treasured all of the love and joy they bring to our lives. Though you'll always love, miss, and think of Hannah - Emma is there to make you smile.


I totally agree. My Maggie went to Rainbow Bridge on 7/20/09. Hank came into my life on 8/10/09. Having Maggie in my life for almost 14 yrs. made me never want to be without the companionship of a dog again. A testament to the love and joy she brought to me.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Such kind and heartfelt thoughts from you all. What a blessing the day I found this Forum. When Hannah passed some of our family and friends just didn't "get" our grief. Emma is a big help. Thank you all so much for your wisdom. I believe in the "Rainbow Bridge"!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes I think the dogs that really bless so many lives in a short time are a special angel sent from heaven. They have a special light to shine on as many people in the time they have here. And it sounds like Hannah did that. 

Please dont feel guilty about what happened, you did what you thought was best. That person that was watching her should be ashamed for her actions. Cherish your memories and spoil your new little Emma and tell her all about Hannah. It will help you and help her. 
Run Free at the bridge with all of our pups Hannah


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with grieving over a presence in your life that filled it with love, happiness, laughter, comfort and joy! That's what our fur-footed babies give to us and so much more. In a world such as this, they are a precious gift. I am so sorry for your loss and for the sad, sad circumstances.

I still miss and cry occassionally for our babies that wait at the Rainbow Bridge - Annie, Fuzz-Face and others. I even sometimes call our new golden by the names of her earlier sisters. I think. when you decided you were ready to open your hearts and home to another puppy, it is testament to the beauty and depth of your relationship with Hannah. 

Plus, a house just doesn't seem like home without the sounds of happy paws. Congratulations on the newest additon. :wavey: 

Got pictures?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animalover*

Animalover

I am so very sorry from your tragic loss of Hanah and so very happy you have joined us here with Emma.

Hannah is running with my Snobear.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Starting my morning (in CT) out reading kind words. Teary. We are spoiling Emma!! We are a little over-protective but maybe that's to be expected. Thanks so all. It means so much!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and in such a tragic way. 

You are a good doggie mom and made the best decision you could at the time. That's all we can do in life: weigh the situation and make the decision that seems to be right at the time. There's regret to be sure, but please don't feel guilty or responsible. You weighed your options and choose the one that you felt was best. 

I feel your pain. I regret my decisions with my heart horse and wish I could go back but it's over....10 years over and I still cry. All I can do is learn from my decisions and love my 'new' horse all the more.

God bless you and Emma.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Hannah. How awful of that woman to not even say she is sorry!!!
We all do what we feel is best at the time and things happen.
I understand your guilt. I think we all feel guilty when our dogs die thinking we should/could have done something different, more etc. grief is a hard sad road.

We all understand getting another golden. Another dog of course would never replace the beloved we lost. I can't imagine my life without a golden and that is an honor to the dear one that is now in Heaven.

I am glad you are here at the forum. I have requested a Grief Support Section.. hopefully it will be OK'd soon.
God bless you.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

As I read your story I just cried. Hannah sounds like a true Golden Hearted Golden. Cherish your memories. Emma won't ever replace her, but you will find she will help you heal and teach you even more. After my parents goldens over the years have passed I still remember the first Sam. She was wonderful. She was in your life to teach you something and I think you already know what that was. Her beautiful soul is still with you even if her body is not. Kiss that little golden baby you have now and just remember how precious their lives are. I wish they could live for ever, but the most we get out of our 70 or so years is hopefully at least 10 with them. Time will help heal your wounds. Don't feel guilty, you could not have forseen what would happen. G-d wanted her to come home and even if you were there he would have found a way to bring her to him. Please post pictures we would love to see your babies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I'm just reading this and am so so sorry for this tragedy. Please do not blame yourself.... Hannah certainly would not want you too. She sounds like such a wonderful family member. Know that we understand your heartache and hurt right along with you. And we certainly also understand the deep need for another golden... not at all as a replacement but to help heal your heart and as a great tribute to Hannah. Please stick around... you'll find lots of friendship and support. Bless you and God bless Hannah.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless all of you for the kind thoughts. We are in NH this morning and it is beautiful!! When we go to visit my brother in law I'm going to take my laptop and get help on posting pics. Stay tuned for pics of Hannah and Emma (the stinker)!! You are right, Hannah will be in our hearts forever. And Emma is a healer.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what happened to Hannah. We all try our best and sometimes it just isn't enough.

I'm glad Emma is helping you heal.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Emma is helping so much. She is nothing like Hannah. Which, in a way, makes us miss Hannah more (but not love Emma less). She was just so easy. I'm sure you all know what I mean when I say that sometimes I just get this sharp stabbing pain in my heart where I just ache for Hannah. I just can't believe she is gone....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Animallover*

ANIMALLOVER

I so very sorry about the tragedy and your loss of Hannah and so glad that Emma is your healer. For us, it's always been that way, Ken and I have always gotten another dog after we have lost one-they never replace one another, but are all so special and lovable in their own right and they fill our hearts once again!!

If you need help posting the pics and you always email them to me and remind me what thread to put them in!!

[email protected]


----------

